# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ik weeg te weinig

## Codox

Beste mensen,

Ik ben te licht in vergeleken met mijn lengte....

Wat kan ik hier tegen doen?

ik kom niks aan....

ik ben 1,90 lang en 62 kilo zwaar....

wat ik ook eet (per week 3x patat tussendoor ofzo) ik kom niks aan....

weten jullie iets?

Groetjes, Codox

----------


## KnowItAll

Wat eet je zoal op een dag? schrijf het eens neer, zo gedetailleerd mogelijk
en dan weten we al iets meer. Hoe oud ben je? doe je sport? Kan je goed eten?

----------

